
Academic expert says AI researchers aren't doing science - killjoywashere
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/07/14/academic-expert-says-google-and-facebooks-ai-researchers-arent-doing-science/
======
killjoywashere
Is suppose the Keck observatory is also just a feat of engineering. Sure
enables a lot of science though.

